# Speakers for Music



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a dedicated room for music that is 11' x 14'. I will only play music such as CDs or MP3's through a Sonos System and want some good speakers. I have looked at the Aperion towers, for reviews and price.
More than likely, the amp from the Sonos system will power the speakers. I want the biggest bang for the buck without breaking the bank. Is there any other speakers someone would recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly recomend the SVS MTS-01s. For the money you wont find anything better. The build quality and sound is just fantastic.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

MP3's with only a sonos for an amp might not be exactly hi-fi... Do you know how much power the sonos puts out?

I would think the MBS would be a poor choice because of its low sensitivity.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonos amp is 60 watts. This is an option just because I have it sitting here. The other obvious choice is a receiver, thats not a problem. CD's will be the primary format, this is really I guess more of a small music studio with guitars etc. Hard Rock, Southern Rock and Heavy Metal will be played in the room, (thankfull it is on one side of the house away from the family).


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the smaller, STS-01 speakers from SVS that i use for my basement home theater setup. I would not necessarily recommend these solely for music, especially with your 60 watts. As mentioned above, the have fairly low sensitivity and would take 90-100 watts minimum to get the most out of them.

power aside, i have a pair of Klipsch RF-5 towers upstairs, and the difference in music is remarkable. Some may consider the sound harsh, but the horn's ability to reproduce high frequencies with extremely low power is amazing. your 60 watts would be enough for any Klipsch product.

Not sure if you can find the RF-5's new anymore, but i paid ~$900 at the time. not sure if this is breaking the bank or not.

you can also check out HSU Research. similar company to SVS being factory direct, but use horns instead of soft dome tweeters.

I have not heard them, but supposedly the tweeter in the M-series speakers are pretty remarkable.

"breaking the bank" to one person could be pennies to another and vice versa. We could all make better recommendations if we knew your price limit. let us know your budget and you'll get a lot of suggestions!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even though the MTS-01 are 84db efficient they are 8ohm speakers and the 60watts per ch of the Sonos wold power them up to very reasonable levels. I have a close friend who also has the same Sonos amp and it ran his Monitor audio towers very well. I do believe that the Sonos amp is very under rated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS makes simply excellent Speakers for the money. I would also check out PSB's Image Series. Especially the discontinued T65/55/45 etc that are currently available heavily discounted from DMC-Electronics and Saturday Audio. An example is DMC is currently selling the Floorstanding T45 for 479 Dollars. The MSRP is 749 and at that amount truly represents fantastic value.
Here is a review of the T45: http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm

Founder Paul Barton of PSB really is one of the most talented Speaker Designers out there and his wares have won tons of Awards. Heavily lauded for musicality.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I initially thought $1000.00 for a pair but am willing to push up to $1500.00. I am buying some Def Techs for the main system (in the family room). As I said above, a receiver for this room isn't a problem. For now I didn't want to drop a ton of cash, just trying to be economical for now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If this is going to be a Music only setup, I would recommend checking to see if there are any Martin Logan Sources available at BB/Magnolia. They are blowing out these Speakers down from 2195 a pair to around 1500 a pair. They are Electrostatic and really are stellar for Music. 
Here is a link:http://www.martinlogan.com/products/source

If amendable to used Speakers, you could also get a much nicer pair of Martin Logan's as well for around 1500 Dollars. Unfortunately, the Electrostatic Models are not that easy to drive, but will reward you with amazing sound. If looking used, I would also look at Dynaudio, Focal, B&W, and Thiel. 

On Audiogon, a few Sellers have NIB Dynaudio Audience 72's for around well under your budget. Dynaudio makes some of the finest Tweeters in the World and are OEM for many ultra expensive Speakers. Dynaudio makes all of their Drivers in house and in Denmark. Dynaudio makes Speakers as high as 80,000 Dollars a pair.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

was going to recommend the Orion speaker till I saw your $$$ range,, 

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/

agree with the Audiogon FS watching,, if you can find some Dynaudio for your price range they are very good for just music,,

http://www.audiogon.com/a/g?Monitor-Speakers

Derry


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Salk songbirds can be had for 1300


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

+1 on the PSB T45's I love mine and since we have the same tastes in music the T45's will do the music justice. JMO


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Andoskyy said:


> power aside, i have a pair of Klipsch RF-5 towers upstairs, and the difference in music is remarkable. Some may consider the sound harsh, but the horn's ability to reproduce high frequencies with extremely low power is amazing. your 60 watts would be enough for any Klipsch product.


Theater speakers in a 11 x 14 room. Now that's what I call hardcore.:devil:

Onto the OP. I suggest the Behringer 2030p or B&W series stuff if you have the cash.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Something else to throw in the mix is Usher Audio's speakers. IF you wanted to get a full 6 speakers for your current budget, the S-520's are supposed to be a steal at $399/pair delivered. They are relatively in-efficient at a rated 86db's, but even with a 60 watt amp (which, isn't that much quieter than a 100 watt amp) in a small room, I think you'd be plenty loud.

The next line up is $1,200/pair and are supposed to be awesome too. 

I tried to listen to their speakers, but our local dealer stopped carrying them. So it should be noted that these suggestions are not first hand, but are from people I trust.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

JCD said:


> Something else to throw in the mix is Usher Audio's speakers. IF you wanted to get a full 6 speakers for your current budget, the S-520's are supposed to be a steal at $399/pair delivered. They are relatively in-efficient at a rated 86db's, but even with a 60 watt amp (which, isn't that much quieter than a 100 watt amp) in a small room, I think you'd be plenty loud.
> 
> The next line up is $1,200/pair and are supposed to be awesome too.
> 
> I tried to listen to their speakers, but our local dealer stopped carrying them. So it should be noted that these suggestions are not first hand, but are from people I trust.


That sounds like a good deal. I may have to check them out someday.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you have or plan on using a sub?


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Here is what I have on the chopping block:
Dali Lecktor 6's pr $1000.00
Axiom M50 v2's pr $ 780.00
Aperion Intimus 4T Tower pr $ 650.00
SVS MTS-01 Tower Speakers pr $1199.00

I want something that will give me a somewhat bright sound for mids & highs, lots of guitar work etc.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

mconner said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions. Here is what I have on the chopping block:
> Dali Lecktor 6's pr $1000.00
> Axiom M50 v2's pr $ 780.00
> Aperion Intimus 4T Tower pr $ 650.00
> ...


The Aperion's do offer free shipping both ways if you decide you don't like them. I'd try them out and if you like them you can save some cash. If not you won't be out anything. All the brands have good products though. If you like bass I know the SVS towers are great at that.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Again,... Sub or no sub?
There will be a huge difference in those speakers you are considering if there is no sub in the mix.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> The Aperion's do offer free shipping both ways if you decide you don't like them. I'd try them out and if you like them you can save some cash. If not you won't be out anything. All the brands have good products though. If you like bass I know the SVS towers are great at that.


While bass is important, if need be I could suppliment ever so slightly with a sub. I am going to try and give a listen to the Dali's this week. This local dealer carries them, I had called inquiring about the Modraunts and after talking with the guy, he told me about Dali's. So, the interest is there so we will see how they sound.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

nova said:


> Again,... Sub or no sub?
> There will be a huge difference in those speakers you are considering if there is no sub in the mix.


Sorry, thought I had stated that in an earlier post. A sub is an option meaning I have one and could take it from the "great room setup" and incorporate into this. I don't want to give the wrong impression here, I am purely playing music and practicing the guitar parts of the songs. While I would love to have a dedicated "listening" room to sit back and relax in, this is going to be more of a practice play loud with the music setup. I will probably go with a black speaker just because I have never been a "wood box" fan although some are absolutely beautiful; they would be a waste of money for me though.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Read a few reviews on the Dali Lektor 6's in which they were rated very high. Also, what about B&W 683's and 684's? The 684's have also received high marks, I didn't think about B&W just do to price, but for $1100 and sound quality I would stretch. Now i seem to be mudding the water with too many choices.:laugh:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Biggest bang for the buck (around about $1500?) in a 2 channel rig with no sub... a bit subjective but;

Aperion Intimus 6T
Monitor Audio GS20
Revel Concerta F12
RBH Sound 1044-SE
PSB T45 may be your best bang for the buck, if you can still get a pair.

Probably a bit on the high end of your budget but, without the sub...
I'd also say the Monitor Audio or RBH would be your best bet on the guitar reproduction. Course that is just my opinion 
None of these are really "full range" and the RBH may really challenge your amp...
but they are all worthy of an audition.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Magnepan MG 12 for $1200 a pair should get a listen. For music they can be considered full range with low extension of 45 Hz -3dB and 40 Hz -10dB. They lowest note on the electric bass is 41.2Hz. They are quite easy to listen to too.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

mconner said:


> While bass is important, if need be I could suppliment ever so slightly with a sub.


 If this is the case, for me it would be a no brainer: Magnepan MMGs ($600) and a Rythmik F12G subwoofer ($630). This combo in your small room will sound as good as speakers which cost $3000+.

I'm running Magnepan MMGs with a subwoofer in a 11.5' x 15.75' room and it is like being there with the musicians.

The Sonos ZonePlayer 120 will easily drive the MMGs to satisfying volumes in a small room and has automatic high and low pass filter capabilities to incorporate a subwoofer.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Today I went to the local audio shop and demo'ed some Dali Lektor 6's, PSB Image T5's, and some Paradigm SE3's. The Dali's and PSB's sounded very good the Paradigms not so much. The Lektors have a crisper higher end than the PSB's and the PSB's have better lows and seem a little warmer. All in all very good speakers and the choice is tough, so I will give these some thought over the next week or so.

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If it was Audio Systems on West Koenig Lane you should see if they can set you up with a listen to the Magnepan MMGs, MG12s and perhaps even the 1.7s.


----------



## silvergsx (May 8, 2010)

With a room that size I'd be hesitant to buy any sizeable tower speakers for fear they would overload the room. You might get better results out of a mid priced pair of monitors paired up with a sub.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Ascend Sierras. They get great reviews. I have Ascends (340's, 170's and 200's) and they are great sounding speakers.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

DougMac said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Ascend Sierras. They get great reviews. I have Ascends (340's, 170's and 200's) and they are great sounding speakers.


Looking at the Ascends are they only doing a monitor speaker for the fronts?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Sierra-1's are a monitor and the 340 SE's are what the call a mini tower. If you want them to resemble towers you would have to buy the TP-24 pedestal stand for an extra $140. But both do get very good reviews.


----------

